# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for July 2016

## PercyLucid

*** Simple non explicit image is better for this task... Earthquakes may be a very sensitive topic. If for some reason you have reasons for not wanting to work on this dream, PM and I will assign you a Bonus task. ***

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Prank a DC by pulling down their pants and describe the reactions of any DCs present. _(AnotherDreamer)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Ask a DC what a good TotM/TotY would be! _(Jellyd0nut)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Bind a DC/creature into a small object (like a Pokeball), then summon it. _(FireFlyMan)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* -  Fly at the speed of light and see what happens. _(MadMonkey)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Cause an earthquake. Describe the effects._ (Spaceline)_

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Nice! i was able to chain my wings again one day before new month!  :smiley:  i did my first proper WBTB with SSILD induciton since some months. i was hoping for a higher quality LD and i got what i was asking for. 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



just like that i get lucid and keep on moving some meters. i remember the basic task. i look around and everywhere are some people so i move back a little and found a girl with his boyfriend moving up some stairs. i decide to pull down her skirt and repeat it with her underpants. her boyfriend looks awkward down to the ground, she tells me "oh [my name]" like i would have told a bad joke and stands around. two guys that where next to us smile and look down on her bottom. since i knee anyways because i pulled her pants down i give it a short lick but i dont want to waste time with sexystuff because i have a lot more goals to check so i stand up and tell her to put up her pants again. before anyone react i already move away...





*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



i remember both advanced tasks and i decide to do the pokeball one. in waking i have incubated a little how i wanne approach this task and so i move straight to a guy and ask him/tell him i want to catch him into a pokeball but he dont have to worry i will let him out shortly after. [with this i wanted to make it feel easier because there will be no battle or resistance] he looks not that enthusiastic but since this is my dream he has no chance anyway. to summon the pokeball i look to him and say "ah and the pokeball is right behind me right" and i point without looking at a place behind me "but more on the right side?" he starts nodding. now i look to the point where i point at and see the pokeball. i smile because it works like a charm and pick up the ball. next to me is a girl or something? it feels like a witch [i hear harry potter audiobook at the moment] and i feel like she will prevent me from catching this guy. i push the button on the ball and throw it at the dude, the ball opens but it only bounce of him and nothing happens. damn it... i pick it up with TK and throw it at one of two ghost next to me [damn you harry potter xD] but the ball flows thru him. i pick it up with TK again and this time a guy approaches the scene and is next to the guy who i tried first. i throw the ball at him and he gets soaked in to the ball. i smile again and pick up the ball. i hold it in my hand and start moving around again. after some time i remember that part of the task is to let the guy out again and so i throw the ball. it opens the guy gets out and in same second the dream is fading. 





*Spoiler* for _Bonus_: 



 i move on and see a secretary i remember the bonus task and start moving and shaking my feet like it would be a earthquake. i say "wow do you feel this i think this is an earthquake" she looks up and agrees that this must be an earthquake but she seems not to bother. on the side of my visual field i see a window and outside some signs falling apart. i stop moving around like pretend because now i dont need to pretend anymore. i move to the window and for a short second hope that it wont get out of control and start to strong or end bad. i sit infront of the window and look around. shining Advertisement signs fall down and make some sparkles. i look at the street and see how it starts to crack up and to make a big hole. i feel satisfied to accomplish the bonus task so easy. the earthquake ends and i stand up and move over to the kitchencorner to make me some tea "hm i never drank any tea in a lucid"




Full Dreamjournal Entry for those who are interested.

i really enjoyed this lucid. its a long time i did a proper induction technique with wbtb and therefore the dreamquality was different and a little better then usual when i get a random lucid. so it seems like i will do them more often again and maybe start with WILDs  :smiley: 


i hope this month will be a higher participant rate because i feel like the last months less people are doing the tasks and vote for next month!
so have fun and some nice experiences with those tasks!

----------


## woblybil

Sooooo, All I have to do is find a DC with pants on to begin with  ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

Nice tasks  ::D:  not sure which I will remember first but flying at the speed to light sounds like a good place to start  :superman:

----------


## fluffbutt1

Well, last night I had a LD where I ran at the speed of light, but not flying. I don't know if it counts for the second advanced task or not  :tongue2:

----------


## JadeGreen

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task II (Success)_: 



I then remembered the Task of the Month, to try and fly at light speed. I couldn't do it with extra weight.

"I'm going to have to drop you off. Emphasis on the 'drop'."

She didn't respond to me. I pulled in low over a body of water (about 15 feet above it) and got ready.

"Are you ready?"

Still no response. I just dropped her anyway and took off. I turned and looked up at the sky. It was cloudy and dark. I tried to imagine myself moving towards the clouds and heard myself accelerate past the speed of sound and my flying jets turn on and spool up (I don't think they were on before.) I cleared the clouds and saw a starry night sky with the band of the milky way visible. I looked back and saw the curving horizon of the earth shrink away into the whole planet. I looked back at the stars and started screaming "like I was going super sayian" I thought at the moment.

I saw the stars begin to stretch into lines. Like when the Millennium falcon goes light speed in star wars. I saw the earth was tiny now and went away. I saw a thing that said I was going 9901c. So I guess I was going OVER NINE THOUSAND times the speed of light.

"Man, I hope I don't hit someth- why did I let that thought enter my mind?" At that moment I hit a large planet/small star. It looked like a brown dwarf gas planet. It was actually brown in color with bands glowing red on it. I remember viewing the collision from third person and unable to stop it, seeing a tiny streak hit the planet and it exploded like the death star explodes with a shock wave. I woke up rather suddenly. 




Full DJ:http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/jade...-ld-296-76231/

----------


## Lang

^ Keep up the great work everyone!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task I.

(My Lucid's back! Every dark of the moon is my time}

7/02
1:30pm I was in the woods with two girls one big and one small and we found an abandoned shack and began exploring it when the smaller girl said "I'm scared" And (with no dream-signs or for any other reason) I said "Don't worry, It's a dream, nothing can hurt us, we can do anything we want to"....."See! You can take the big girl down on the floor easily" and the smaller girl wrapped her arms around the big girl from behind and just laid her down on the floor with her skirt up showing off and then it came to me, "It really is a dream..A Task, I'm supposed to pull a DC's pants down" I started to pull her underpants down then thought "This aint it!" The smaller girl was wearing jeans so I said "I've got to do this" and pulled them down and she looked really shocked but it shocked me too, the excitement started to wake up me up and I forced myself to calm down and stay asleep for just a few more seconds while I helped the bigger girl with some personal problems but in the end I didn't get to finish the job and woke up  ::yddd::

----------


## Saizaphod

Three winged members already ( or four if fluffbutt's experience counts)  ::flyaway::  ::flyaway::  ::flyaway::   ::holycrap::  This is going to be a good month for TotMs!

----------


## gab

Darn, did the *JUNE* TOTM too late. Had fun anyway.

1. Tried the June TOTM again. I pulled some what looked like cat hair out of my butt. Second try was even more hair, then some dried up p**p. Not very imaginative, haha.

----------


## Saizaphod

Wee oo! Basic I completed  ::content::  Had a good 1,5 hours of mantra for the tasks, because I couldn't fall asleep. 


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



I'm lucid and I begin to look around for any dream characters so that I could complete the prank task of the month. I'm near our city center on a big parking lot and I see two young women nearby. I kinda go like : " Hey " and wave them over. They notice me and they start approaching me. They get to where I am, and one of them is a blonde and the other one is a brunette. As soon as the blonde turns her back on me for a second to talk to her friend, I get behind her and pull her dress down immediately. Her friend bursts shamelessly into laughter as she turns to me with a look of utter disbelief and horror. She gives me the " YOU..." - kinda look, and I take running while laughing.  ::laughhard::  She chases me on the parking lot while trying to pull her dress back up simultaneously and I can see her friend still laughing. I know she's not really angry, she's angry in the way that makes guys go like " yeah, she likes me"  ::D:  



 ::flyaway::

----------


## gab

> Wee oo! Basic I completed



Don't forget to request joining the group so you can be winged.

----------


## DoubleHelix

Didn't stumble onto the tasks until this morning.  My bedtime has been a wreck in advance of a holiday vacation to get work-related tasks done, and a couple of unique personal obligations...but now that's behind me and a regular bed time is back within my grasp.  _Quick question:  If I opt for use of a Dream mask or supplement to induce lucidity and complete a task, does that still count?_  Are there any rules or guidelines in that regard?

----------


## woblybil

> Quick question:  If I opt for use of a Dream mask or supplement to induce lucidity and complete a task, does that still count?[/I]  Are there any rules or guidelines in that regard?




Your'e flying along at 21.000 ft and she de-wings you!...........What would you do to get wings now?
I don't think there are any rules on that  ::yddd::

----------


## fluffbutt1

Well, I'm still not too sure whether my experience counts or not for the second advanced task, but I'll post my experience here and request to join the group anyways  ::tongue:: 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



So my dream started off at school. I was in my first period class. The teacher gave us an assignment. So I finished it and turned it in. Although, before I went to go sit back down after turning my assignment in, I did a reality check. I tried breathing through my nose while pinching it and it worked and I became lucid. I walked out of the class room, and I saw that down the hallway was a window. So I ran down the hallway, and jumped through the window hoping I would fly.(my first period class is on the third floor of it's building) So when I jumped out the window, I didn't fly but I did float down to the ground. Then I thought about running at the speed of light around the school. I started running, and felt kind of slow, but I kept telling myself in my head to get lighter and lighter as I ran. Eventually I was running around the campus so fast that everything at the corners of my eyes looked like blurs with a yellow tint. Everything in front of me was still in focus however. I felt wind hitting my body and going through my hair as if I was riding a motorcycle. It wasn't hard for me to stop. I just imagined myself coming to a screeching halt, and it worked. I went from running at the speed of light to basically standing. I felt no inertia, or any force at all when I came to a stop. It was pretty weird but cool  ::chuckle:: 



If you want to hear about my full LD, I have it written down in my dream journal on this site: Two completely unexpected LDs in one night! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

Looks like a decent bunch this month, let's see if I can't get up off my duff and get some LDs...

----------


## gab

> Well, I'm still not too sure whether my experience counts or not for the second advanced task, but I'll post my experience here and request to join the group anyways



I think it would be most fair if Percy or other TOTMers decide if task is valid or not. Please lemme know.

----------


## woblybil

> Looks like a decent bunch this month, let's see if I can't get up off my duff and get some LDs...



Yeah, Lets put some spice in it while were at it  ::yddd::

----------


## dreamingaze

The earthquake sounds interesting!  I'm going to try that one if I can get back on track this month.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> *Spoiler* for _Advanced Task II (Success)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I then remembered the Task of the Month, to try and fly at light speed. I couldn't do it with extra weight.
> 
> "I'm going to have to drop you off. Emphasis on the 'drop'."
> 
> She didn't respond to me. I pulled in low over a body of water (about 15 feet above it) and got ready.
> ...



Too bad I read your post. :-) tried the task the night before yesterday. Got until sonicspeed with some nice changes in surroundings flying over water and all but then crushed into a mountain. A lot of dirt flying around and the mountain exploded. Ended in FA. Where I told M gf about the dream... 
But nevertheless a good task. I fly way to less anyway! :-)

----------


## woblybil

..................................................  ....................................
 Completed Advanced Task II

7/05                    
5:30pm  I was flying down 219 I took off for Walmart to get a cart and rode it right thru the doors and up to the Deli counter where I reached in thru the glass and snatched a chicken wing and ate it, I wanted dip too but I remembered the pants pulling task and began drifting along the checkout counters pulling down pants on girls and women, Most of them just pulled them back up showing no emotion at all until I tried to pull down the pants on a girl that would not come down no matter how I pulled and cursed and she was giggling like I was tickling her and then I found they were a tattoo or body painted that way and she was naked as a jaybird, Then I didn't like her anymore so I flew back to the women's section where the tables and racks were all stuck up on their sides but nothing fell off, I scooped up a hand full of assorted undies and hung them on a sign like ornaments way up near the ceiling and then noticed the girl at the service counter so I flew toward her and she said "Oh-no you don't" and ran into a changing room...I lost interest in her and started thinking of another task and did a spin and wound up in the dark so I dove into it thinking it was dark because I wasn't going fast enough to keep up with light and flew thru the darkness (I just knew I was flying, I didn't know where) for a second then faster and faster until I began to see stars and planets faintly so I flew faster and things got brighter and I figured I had reached the speed of light but Then I saw the ceiling of the dream which was like rough plaster and flew up along it until I found a hole in it and the hole led to my computer desk and then found myself waking up..
 ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

:woohoo:  :woohoo: 


*Completed Basic Task*

Enjoyed some Lucid times this morning and managed to get a few takes at some of the totm's ; when first lucid I tried to fly at the speed of light but it was awfully static and dark not my usual flight mode  ::roll::  ::rolleyes:: ... So I abandoned that task. I see a DC and walk up to him. I try to pull down his pants but to my utter surprise the trousers just won't come down ha ha I keep tugging but it seems like a tug of war with the DC's powers or something - anyway I abandon it. ::huh:: 

 ::D: Later lucid I try the Basic task again and succeed - I move up to a handsome DC and say 'ok task of the month here I come' - I look him straight in the eye and move very very close to him! When I am almost nose to nose I quickly bend down and pull his trousers and pants down to the ground. I stand back and look at his exposed parts :wink2:  and it looks like he is a woman down there or he is a small butt ...I could not work it out so I looked up at his face and he looked at me saying something like ' I don't know ' and shrugged his shoulders with a cheeky smile  :wink2: 

I then asked him about a good Totm -  he gave me an answer but I forgot it ::cooler::

----------


## dreamingaze

Dang.....I became lucid twice this morning but kept getting woken up before I could summon the earthquake!  In both dreams, I became lucid in a courtyard of some kind.  Once I stabilized the dream and the scenery was crystal clear, I ran around looking for a wide open space.  There were large buildings all around, and several tall trees.  I decided to test my "strength" by defying gravity.  I jumped up high into a tree. Feeling comfortable that I had some control, I then got back on the ground and tried speaking out loud to the dream.  At first my words didn't come out right, then my voice grew louder and more confident.  I asked the dream directly to summon an earthquake.  Then my cat woke me up!  Dang.  Better luck next time.

----------


## dreamingaze

Yes!  Success with two tasks last night!!!   :woohoo:  :woohoo: 

In my dream I am at my dad's house.  I am with my family in the living room.  I decide to see if I can fall asleep on the floor (in the dream) and have a lucid dream.  I use an LD technique to enter a lucid dream. As I enter the new dream, I become fully lucid.  

I am in an unfamiliar city.  I remember I still want to cause an earthquake for the bonus task, so I ask the dream directly for an earthquake. Nothing happens, so I tell myself to give it time and explore the dream.  I wander around a junk yard full of old cars.  I see an attractive man in one of the cars.  He has a large dog, possibly a pit bull, in the back seat.  I climb in the car to pet the dog and talk to the man.  I feel attracted to the man, so decide to kiss him.  The erotic feelings cause the dream to begin collapsing so I get out of the car quickly before I wake myself up.

I ask the dream again for an earthquake.  Again, nothing happens so I continue to explore.  I enter a large office building.  I go up several levels and look out the windows, hoping to see some sign of an earthquake.  Nothing.  I try to remember the other July tasks.  I recall the task to prank a DC.  I don't feel comfortable pranking my DC's, but decide to give it a try anyway since I can't figure out the earthquake situation.  I see a man dressed in a suit standing by a drinking fountain.  I walk up behind him and pull down his pants.  He turns to me surprised and perplexed.  I apologize, and explain that I am working on my LD tasks.  I then offer to let him pull my pants down so we are even.  He agrees and pulls my pants down.  We laugh, then I experience an awkward moment of erotic feelings.  I immediately leave, again afraid of the dream collapsing.  

I go downstairs to what appears to be the company cafeteria.  I see several familiar faces. I decide to approach another male DC and ask his opinion about monthly LD tasks.  He seems interested, and goes on to explain how interesting it would be to explore religions symbols for the TOTM.  I am intrigued, but wonder if that is too philosophical for some people.  I ask another DC what he thinks would be a fun TOTM.  He says he would really like to see people picking raspberries. I consider this, amused.  I then continue approaching people. I ask the next DC if she has heard anything about an earthquake.  She shows me a newspaper with a headline saying scientists expect an earthquake to occur sometime that day.  This encourages me.  I then see my ex-boyfriend in the crowd.  I tell him we are dreaming and we can do anything.  He is amused and agrees to go exploring with me.  I show him how to jump and fly over the tables to exit the building.  The DCs get agitated by our flight and begin a food fight among themselves.  I am then woken up by my alarm.

----------


## MadMonkey

I attempted 3 of the tasks this morning and succeded at two of them! I did catch a pokemon but forgot I had to summon it so it doesn't count.


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task i_: 



It is very dark now. The tv is on with netflix still playing. I am trying and find the remote to turn it off when a middle aged man comes in through the front door. He looks confused as to why I am sleeping in here. He asks if we have met. Oh yeah, this is my roommate's dad, I have met him once. I haven't. I don't even know what he looks like. I find the remote and mess with it until I remember turning it off last night. I do a RC and become lucid again. I might as well do the basic task. I pull down my roommate's dad's pants and underwear. I fly out the window before catching his reaction. I need that to complete the task so I look through the window. He stands there blankly and then says something I can't hear. Probably "damn it." I fly back inside and find my gf is still there. I pants her too and we have some fun for a little while.  ::chuckle:: 





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii_: 



It is still dark and I am with my dad and sister now. There is a bright green shooting star and some other strange lights. Suddenly, the moon flys over the horizon. I do a RC and become lucid again. I decide to try the task that I suggested which is to fly faster than the speed of light and investigate where the moon went. I fly into the sky. I remember in my last lucid I covered the center of my vision. It is easier to see how fast I am going in my peripheral vision. I fly as fast as I can and all the stars at my peripheral vision streaks for a second like in star wars. I stop and turn around. I am outside the entire galaxy. I feel like I am really big now and can easily fly back. I go back to where I think our sun is. I find the earth but it looks super tiny. I look for the moon but start to wake up. I decide against DEILD because the dream is getting so long I can hardly remember the begging. As soon as I wake up I remember that I was suppose to summon the pokemon so it doesn't count but I still completed a basci and an advanced task!




Here is a link to the full dream: Pokemon, Pant's, and the Speed of Light - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Snehk

Going to try getting wings this month. Lightspeed seems the most interesting task this time.

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 
Sure is lonesome around here  ::yddd::

----------


## Lang

Yeah, it can be very lonely to be able to become lucid.   :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> Sure is lonesome around here



Working on it!   2016 is a dry year for me.   Dreaming good, but lucidity distant.

----------


## dreamingaze

> Sure is lonesome around here



Yes, this can be lonely work!  

I'm so thrilled to have my wings again, and still hoping to complete an advanced or bonus task this month!  I'm struggling to figure out the earthquake.  My summoning abilities are decent, but an earthquake is the biggest thing I've ever attempted.  Maybe I'm making it too big of a deal in my mind, since really, an earthquake is not actually any "bigger" than anything else I've summoned.  I'm thinking I need to change my strategy in my next lucid.

----------


## woblybil

TOTM has created a pants monster...I just keep on pulling down pants in almost every dream  ::evil::

----------


## Queen Zukin

I love asking my DC's questions, they always have the best answers, so I did basic task #2. 

Here's the excerpt 

_There were a lot of people around me, some kind of carnival or gathering was happening. I wasn't satisfied with my previous answers in the last dream, so I decided to try again. The dream was more stable now so I decided to ask some DC's that worked there. 

I walked up to two women working in the festival kiosk.

"If you were to come up with a task of the month, what would it be?"

The first one responded, "I've always wanted to go to the moon."

The second one agreed with the first but added, "I would date an asshole." wtf?_

----------


## Spaceline

Basic II, with the important (lucid) part in blue

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/spac...er-9-07-76410/

non-lucid, lucid

I am at a fast food place. I then leave, and just as I am about to get in my car, I hear a creepy voice that I believe to be coming from apartments in front of me and my car say "9:06" and shortly afterwards say "9:07." A bunch of people get out of the building, making it hard for me to get out of the parking lot. I then go to a house (not my house IWL) and talk to my father. Then I have a false awakening, not in my bedroom, but in some kind of office. I suspect that I am dreaming, do a few RCs, and become lucid. I remember one of the TOTMs, specifically Basic II to ask a DC what a good TOTM/TOTY would be. I look for a DC, and find a young woman doing some kind of exercise, and I ask "What would a good TOTM (yes, I did indeed pronounce it 'tee-o-tee-emm') be?" She told me "be nothing." I woke up almost immediately after that.

----------


## woblybil

> Working on it!   2016 is a dry year for me.   Dreaming good, but lucidity distant.



Do not try to de-pants the girl with the full body Tramp Stamp   :tongue2:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Hehe two of my friends randomly started to play pokemon go yesterday and was all like: "you can do this and that and run free around and catch pokemon while you see the real background thru your camera and all."
and i just answered 
"i once caught a Human i a pokeball in a lucid dream  - and let it free again!" 
got a funny look and a smile  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> TOTM has created a pants monster...I just keep on pulling down pants in almost every dream



I had a massive dreaming night last night with pants down/off being a major reoccurring theme throughout the night :O

----------


## RelicWraith

Tried the earthquake task earlier today, only to take the concept of moving earth in a whole other direction.

*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 




Voip. Just like that, I'm flying high in the clouds, my neighborhood and the entire town visible far below.

...

Now aware, I thought it best to get to it immediately. I dive down at mach speed, and reel my fist back to ready a punch. Out of courtesy, I tilted myself to land in my backyard. Here it comes. A big impact. I strike the Earth, and... Bop. The entire planet is punted out of orbit like a giant beach ball, with me dragged along with it. Darkness and blurred stars zoom through the sky. Heck, this takes me far enough to pass Mars, the red planet skimming dangerously close for at least a few seconds before it's scrolled out of view. I wondered what sort of climate awaited us in this new orbit. Surely, many animals would go extinct in a short timeframe.

----------


## RelicWraith

Just got the Bonus task done. Compared to yesterday, this was a bit of an anticlimax.Guess I should stop being so dramatic in my task attempts, lol.


*Spoiler* for _relevant part_: 



I immediately try the earthquake TOTM by will alone. And just like that, the ground trembles with a low rumble. Such violent shaking was very uncomfortable. Even then, the surrounding furniture within and just out of the room hardly budged; they're only barely scraped sideways on the tiled floors, and nothing on or within them are toppled over.

----------


## Snehk

Managed to break the dryspell this night and get an interesting, action packed lucid dream. Attempted Bonus and Advanced II tasks (not sure if this one counts as I wasn't flying with speed of light but rather took a walk).





> I flewn into a nearby flat, phasing through a glass pane. It felt as if a membrane surrounded my whole body. Inside I met that bald man and his son. I recalled a bonus task with creating earthquake. I moved my hands to the sides and made gestures as if I grabbed the whole world, then started shaking my hands. The earthquake started, I felt as if the whole world really started started to quake. I stopped shaking my hands and after a while the earthquake finished. Interestingly, there were no damages to anything around. The man and his child disappeared.
> 
> I jumped out through the window and time of day has changed. It was an early morning. I recalled the lightspeed task. At the end of the alley I was able to see a city hospital with an ambulance parked in front of garage. I focused and took a step forward, with speed of light only one step was enough to get closer to ambulance.



Full dream: [17-07-2016] - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## melissajuice

*Basic Task i:* 
_Prank a DC by pulling down their pants and describe the reactions of any DCs present._





> Me and DC were standing on the sidewalk. I ran up to him and pulled his pants down, then quickly ran back to where I was before. He was shocked for a moment. Then he pulled his pants back up and said, "Oh you get back here!" and went after me (playfully). He struck a fighting pose and we tried to jab each other but he ended up getting a hold of me somehow and he just hugged me and laughed.
> 
> The other DC who was with us was probably too stoned to react.



*Basic Task ii:* 
_Ask a DC what a good TotM/TotY would be!_ 





> Me and DC were walking side by side at a carnival. I asked him, "Hey, what do you think my next lucid task should be? We can do it together too if you want!"
> 
> DC: "Anything is fine with me, I don't mind."
> 
> Me: "No, it's for a forum monthly challenge, I need an answer from YOU."
> 
> DC: "Well..." and trails off.
> 
> Me: "Huh? Arghhh."

----------


## FryingMan

I'm baaaaaaaaack!    Whew, longest wingless time since I started with TOTM I think!
Basic (i) pants prank, total caveman dream, but what do you expect from a pull-the-pants-down task?




> I'm moving around the corner of the beach clockwise, away from the "schlepp schlepp" sounds coming from behind me at the last corner when I realize I'm dreaming.  I'm happy I got lucid and I stop and affirm to myself that I am dreaming, then I start thinking of TOTM.   I recall and pants prank and I try to think of the others and I know I know them but none of the others come to mind, so I decide on the prank.   At first nobody is around, then I look around and to the right I see a series of tall doors with light behind them, and now I observe some DCs mulling around the area.   Girls, thankfully .    There are a couple together and I take one (#1) and maneuver her to lying on her back on the ground and pull off her pants.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _sexual content_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spread her legs wide and see her (ahem).  I turn to her companion (#2) who is older and standing over looking down and say to her, "Want to lick it?"   She says "no, no..." and turns and walks away.   I say, "OK, mind if I lick it then?" and I pick up the pranked girl and hold her (ahem) up to my face and go at it while I follow the one who turned away (#2) and stop and do this in front of her.   This gets her (#2) turned on and she starts saying "OOOoooo, oooooohhh" and lifts up her top and starts touching her chest erotically.   I turn to her (#2) to pull her pants down, too, and 
> 
> ...

----------


## gab

Basic TOTM - pull DCs pants down - sucess. Twice, once better than the other  ::D: 

This is the "other". http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...m-basic-76506/




> When I'm done, I turn to look for another DC to do a proper de-pantsing this time. I walk by an older man, not really appealing. But I don't care, I yank his pants down, then his white boxer shorts. He has 6 pen0rs. All small, shaped like acorns. (Watched Ice Age cartoon last night with that squirell obsessing about his acorn). Some woman says "they are small". And the dude answers "yes, but they can grow". I blow some air on them and they grow. Not sure what else I do : D but they grow some more. I'm still not impressed.



fun fun fun

----------


## woblybil

> I'm baaaaaaaaack!    Whew, longest wingless time since I started with TOTM I think!
> Basic (i) pants prank, total caveman dream, but what do you expect from a pull-the-pants-down task?



Yay for F'man. About time you got your reward  ::evil::

----------


## MadMonkey

Even though I already have wings I decided to try the other basic task while I was in a dream. I think what they suggested would have been pretty appropriate for 4th of July!


*Spoiler* for _Basic i Task_: 



I find myself standing in the square. There are many DCs walking around. I start to walk around and wonder where I am. I remember that I am dreaming and want to go to my DGs house. Because I so often wake up while teleporting I want to try something else first so I get at least something done. I remember the basic i TOTM to ask a DC what would be a good TOTM. I grab the hand of a woman and ask her what she thinks would be a good TOTM. She replies, "Make fireworks appear!" She raises her hands as she says this and fireworks go off in the distance. I thank her and try teleporting. It doesn't work and I wake up.

----------


## woblybil

> Basic TOTM - pull DCs pants down - sucess. Twice, once better than the other 
> 
> This is the "other". http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...m-basic-76506/
> 
> 
> fun fun fun



It must have been fun, It turned my email notifications back on  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for August´s ToTM!!! 


 You can do it clicking here


Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest July 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Shout " Abrakadabra!" and point at a dream character. Describe what happens. (Advanced if there is any degree of magic.) _(Saizaphod)_
Find a sewer hole and jump down in. Where do you end up? _(Saizaphod)_
Watch a television and describe what happens in the show that you're watching. _(Saizaphod)_
Tell a dog to " Fetch!" and see what it brings you. _(Saizaphod)_
See how big of an object you can lift. (Advanced if you lift something huge or extremely heavy) _(Saizaphod)_
Ask a dream character to tell you a secret of a Dreamviews member of your choosing. ( example " Tell me a secret of PercyLucid's" ) _(Saizaphod)_
Take sand, salt, snow or any other materia similar and crush it in your hand. What does happen? (Advanced wings if turns into coal or diamond.) _(Saizaphod)_
Make yourself a cup of tea. how does it taste, how is the temperature? _(RelaxAndDream)_

*Advanced*
Detach any body part of yours. _(Saizaphod)_
Walk "in" a dream character and become the dream character. _(Saizaphod)_
Cut a tree with your hands. _(Saizaphod)_
Walk with your head. _(Saizaphod)_
Enter an endless white room/area without anything in it and conjure one item or person you are really interested in and completely focus on it. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Do a handstand and hold it at least 5 seconds. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Summon an animal of your choice and let it accompany you for the rest of your dream. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Approach a sea, run over the water jesus-style till you reach the middle and then decide to drop into it and swim a round. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Devastate a room only using telekinesis. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Pick up a bulb and make it glow in your hand. how bright can you make it? _(RelaxAndDream)_
Make a climbing plant entwine you. How does it feel? does it have an advantage or a disadvantage for you? _(RelaxAndDream)_
Ask a DC if he/she wants to accompany you for the rest of the dream. Can he/she help you with your goals? _(RelaxAndDream)_
Ask a DC to show you a new ability for dreamcontrol. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Tell a dream character (or the dream itself) that their in control now and see what happens. _(fluffbutt1)_
Turn a dream character into liquid and see how they react. _(fluffbutt1)_

*Bonus*
Create a universe and be their god. _(MADTBONE)_




However, you are welcome to read the entire suggestions pool if you desire, and as always, you can add new suggestions  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

I will take the link at it's word "Voting Threat
And TOTM means "Threat Of The Month"?    ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II     (And what an end to dry spell)

7/25
3:00am I woke up upstairs in a very large mansion house with many empty bedrooms! I was sleeping on a bed which was the only piece of furniture left in the house. My ex  had moved or sold all the stuff and all she left was some clothes hanging on hangers on a rod with yard sale tags on them. Then I heard people downstairs and called out to them. "Hey, Up here" but they seemed to not hear me so I called more and finally they came upstairs, two girls and two guys, with clothes on but then they then became naked and I said "This is all a big dream" They looked like they didn't believe me so I said "Look, Youre flying, How often do you fly around naked? Do you know anything about lucid dreaming?" I explained to them about it and how I belonged to this kind of club that did task's in lucid dreams and in fact that's one of the tasks. "Whats a good task" I asked and one of the girls said "Cmon, I'll show you" and grabbed my ankle and dragged me into a corner where we rolled around together loving it while floating just off the floor and I noticed there were more people came and joined in and they were having sort of a floating orgy right in the middle of the room. Finally we got pooped out and laid back watching the others when two Big, Ugly, Duck Dynasty type guys with beards and guns and clubs came up the stairs and saw all this and started beating our guys with clubs and I said "Let me handle this" I grabbed them together by the ankles and flapped them on the floor dead and said to the others, "You can have their clothes if you want them, They don't seem to need them anymore" The crowd returned to their orgy like a can of worms and I said to my girl, "I need a smoke, you wait here while I go to my truck"...I flew down the stairs and outside into fresh slushy snow on the ground and splatted a couple of big footprints in it then flew down the path to my truck which was now a junk station wagon with no wheels and a sagging door, I lit a cigarette and stood leaning on the sagging door and heard an awful screaming and bellowing in the woods below and thought it was a monster hunting me (I had watched a monster movie before bed) As it got closer I got scared and lost lucidity, I got back in the car and closed the door as much as it would close to hide from the monster but then it started to go off into the distance so I flew back toward the house but halfway up the pathway I woke up... I looked at my watch and it said 3:00am as I heard the last of the 3 o'clock oil train go by across the road and grabbed the recorder but I didn't really need it, It's all still bright in my mind yet..

I never knew how much outside noises can influence dreams before  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

^^ great!   Let's see, you left an orgy  ::hump::  to go for a smoke.  If that isn't a reason to quit, I don't know what would be...

----------


## woblybil

I've had a better month of July than the last few, Killed three tasks and one gorl that I brought back to life and nearly killed her again, I'm still pulling their pants down too, 
That may be a hard habit to break  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 


They're gone!......Poof, Along toward the end of the month everybody just disappears......

----------


## FryingMan

Waiting for the new tasks...

----------


## PercyLucid

Time to chain folks! (And if you do not have wings.... well, earthquake advisory is still on for a couple more nights... things still could get rocky for you  ::D: )

If you can fly:

Task of the Month for August 2016

----------


## woblybil

> Waiting for the new tasks...



Worsen my cat looking up for more treats when she hasn't  eaten the ones I gave her yet  :tongue2:

----------


## DoubleHelix

Man, I was _SO CLOSE_ to one of the basic tasks.  I dreamed I was standing behind a woman in a tight fitting grey knit dress fondling her [ahem] "assets" (non-lucid).  Without prompting (or me asking) she said to me "You should make your head really tiny and look inside one of the cells inside your body and write down what you see *as one of the tasks of the month*."  BANG!  I became instantly lucid for a short period before waking up.  SO close!   ::morecrying::

----------


## PercyLucid

> Man, I was _SO CLOSE_ to one of the basic tasks.  I dreamed I was standing behind a woman in a tight fitting grey knit dress fondling her [ahem] "assets" (non-lucid).  Without prompting (or me asking) she said to me "You should make your head really tiny and look inside one of the cells inside your body and write down what you see *as one of the tasks of the month*."  BANG!  I became instantly lucid for a short period before waking up.  SO close!



You will get one in August... I bet you will... there is an easy one that you will probably have no issues with, and that one is even advanced  :wink2:  But.... you shall wait one more day!!  The tasks are in the clouds still.... you  need wings  :tongue2:

----------


## PercyLucid

Thats all folks!!!

 :lock:

----------

